# I'm Impressed with OXO Corp.!



## Andy M. (Feb 9, 2010)

It's important to share the good news too.

In the summer of 2008 we remodeled our kitchen.  As part of that remodel, we purchased an OXO brushed stainless trash can with a pedal operated lid.  We purchased an 8 gallon model as it had to fit under a kitchen countertop overhang.

The week before we left for vacation, the lid opening mechanism broke.  I sent an email to OXO and they responded within hours that they were sending a replacement product (I wasn't sure if they were sending a new can or a replacement part).  I was pleased but had to wait until our return from vacation to open the box.  They had sent a replacement top to a different trash can.  It did not work for me.

I wrote them today to tell them they sent the wrong product and provided model number info.  They responded by telling me they did not make that product any longer so thanks for being a customer.

I then replied that I was disappointed they couldn't help me with a defective product that I would have to shop other brands.

Within minutes I received a phone call from an OXO customer service representative to discuss the problem with me.

She offered a 10 gallon model as they no longer make 8 gallon cans, but I reminded the rep of my height requirements.  She kept searching their product line and found a more expensive 10 gallon model that had an open lid height right at the limit of my clearance.  She offered to send me that replacement trash can (one time only as it is a more expensive model) as soon as it was in stock.

I consider that to be top notch customer service and I told her so.


----------



## JamesS (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that. Oxo has become one of my favorite sources of small kitchen tools and containers.  

Good customer service seems to be catching on in the culinary world.  

Over the weekend, I emailed Cuisinart with a question (not an issue, a pre-sale question) about one of their newer food processors, expecting an email back with the answer.  Instead, they phoned. The customer service rep was both friendly and helpful.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 9, 2010)

It's a buyer's market...Companies are willing to work for your business..........again.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 9, 2010)

I've never dealt with their customer service but I am pretty happy with all my OXO items and gadgets I've purchased so far.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 9, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:


> It's a buyer's market...Companies are willing to work for your business..........again.


 
And quite honesly it is about time.


----------

